# New AB!!



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I know that Robert posted about the new site, but for some reason you cannot post a reply. So does everyone like the new aquabotanic look?
jB

www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I like it, you did a great job Jason.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Looks great, Jason. When does the rest of the site get rolled out?


----------



## Pearljam11 (Sep 23, 2004)

yeah.. make the store look as good as the site please =P

Thats were I buy my plants from.. It could definatly use some work in the plant browsing area


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!!! roud: The rest of the site is going to be done slowly. I dont know if robert has plans to change the look of the online store. 
jB


----------



## Pearljam11 (Sep 23, 2004)

ah man .. let him know ! It looks great now and would be Awesome if the store looked that good too!... tell him ill buy some more plants =P


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi guys, for those who want the AB store to look a like the main page. I will post this link here for Robert to take a look at. It is basically a modern, shop system that is easy to navigate.

It is called "OS Commerce", its basically a free program that you could use to sell your goods.

Link: http://www.oscommerce.com/
Screen Shots: 
Basic Store
http://www.oscommerce.com/images/screenshots/oscommerce-1.png
http://www.oscommerce.com/images/screenshots/oscommerce-2.png
http://www.oscommerce.com/images/screenshots/oscommerce-3.png
Administration
http://www.oscommerce.com/images/screenshots/oscommerce-4.png
http://www.oscommerce.com/images/screenshots/oscommerce-5.png
http://www.oscommerce.com/images/screenshots/oscommerce-6.png

I may consider in using this system in the future if I plan to sell things.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Hi guys, for those who want the AB store to look a like the main page. I will post this link here for Robert to take a look at. It is basically a modern, shop system that is easy to navigate.
> 
> It is called "OS Commerce", its basically a free program that you could use to sell your goods.
> 
> ...


Thanks John,
I'm sure Robert will be by to look into it.
jB


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

How is that better exactly? I know shop factory is not the greatest, but it is one of the most user friendly to set up and manage, and I am pretty computer illiterate when it comes to WEB pages. Is it really that bad? Nobody has ever complained to me about it before!

I would love to have a shop that looked like Aquarium plants.com's shop, but I am not the wiz that Del is ! :icon_conf And if I change my shop, some of my competitors will just copy me! roud:


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Robert H said:


> And if I change my shop, some of my competitors will just copy me! roud:


Robert, I'm sure you've heard the adage..."Imitation is the highest form of flattery." It's better to be the imitated one than the imitator. :wink: 

Marcel


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Robert H said:


> How is that better exactly?


Its free! =)


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, but do you need to be a programmer to set it up? I appreciate the suggestion. I actually hate how the shop looks, but I havn't found anything else I would be comfortable with installing by myself. Everything else looks too complicated. There is also the logistics involved, with a data base and so forth. I have had compatibility issues with data bases and my host in the past. At some point I would like to change it though, to something better. And more unique looking!

The rest of the site is about half up. The rest should be up within a week. This does not include the shop, and the forums are actually a separate WEB site. Still lots of pages though! Six years of assorted stuff.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

The shop is fairly easy to setup, you only need to CHMOD 2 files, and make sure that you have a database. Other than that, adding your products can be easy added in the administration area.

Edit: One thing that I do not like about the site is how the files are being controlled, it seems that in every page file you have the whole template in it. Now if you were to change something on the website like a link or something you will have to go through all how many pages you have and edit the link. I find that using the .php include code is much easier and faster to edit/update etc ...


----------



## Pearljam11 (Sep 23, 2004)

the only problem with the shop is that its kind of ackward to browse plants

and the picture viewing area could be a little bigger


----------

